
ISPs don’t have First Amendment right to edit Internet, FCC tells court - privong
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/isps-dont-have-1st-amendment-right-to-edit-internet-fcc-tells-court/
======
tuberry
Seems obvious, I'm glad FCC agrees.

